# Statutory declaration for skill assessment - from India



## Jagz (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello All,

I am plannning to get my skill assessment from Vetassess. I understand I have to submit statement of service for my experience but as I am reluctant to ask for employement reference letter from my current employer, I am planning to go with statutory declaration option.

I am from India and I am confused that shall I use the australian statutory declaration form or on affidavit or stamp paper and what amount of stamp paper??
If I use australian format of Statutory declaration then from whom I can get signed??

Thanks in advance


----------



## Timejumper (Feb 12, 2011)

Write a Statutory declaration on Rs 100 stamp paper in the below format for each company that you are unable to provide letters/references for.
_____________

I, <NAME>, of <ADDRESS> do solemnly and sincerely declare as follows:

1.	I was employed with <COMPANY NAME> between <FROM DATE> and <TO DATE>

2.	I was designated as an <DESIGNATION> with <ROLE> with the development team.

3.	During my employment I was responsible for Requirement gathering, coding and unit testing of various modules developed in Java/J2EE technologies.

4.	I reported directly to my <REPORTING TO>.

5.	My major roles and responsibilities were as follows:
i)	
ii)	
iii)	
.
.
.


Place: <PLACE>
Date: <DATE>

Name

Signature
______________


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

stamp paper from india should be just fine...
the declaration should be duly signed by the notary and that should do the trick for you...


----------



## sandeepraj (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi Guys,
I am going to give my documents to American Computer society . I am applying as a Software Engineer. 

I worked in various places in India and going to each company to get a reference letter from them on their letter head is absolutely way out of question. 
So 2 questions..
1) In such a case, will the statutory declarations be on 100 rs Indian Stamp Paper. Any local notary would do? The reason i ask is, the format that they mention on their website is a plain paper with something related to the statutory act Australia written on it. 

2) On the same stamp paper do i have to chase down my ex manager who is in Banglore and i in Mumbai just for his signature

On the website FAQ, they mention, 

"16. What is a Notary? Can any Notary witness a statutory declaration?

A notary (also known as a Notary Public or Public Notary) takes oaths, signs and witnesses documents for use within Australia, and also performs similar functions in respect of international documents.

The Notary must be appointed in Australia (under the relevant State or Territory legislation) in order to witness a Commonwealth statutory declaration. "


----------



## cdeepak76 (Jan 19, 2012)

*Regarding Statutory Declaration*



sandeepraj said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am going to give my documents to American Computer society . I am applying as a Software Engineer.
> 
> I worked in various places in India and going to each company to get a reference letter from them on their letter head is absolutely way out of question.
> ...


Hi Sandeep, are you done with your ACS application? Can I have your email/IM or other contact details please? I am also on the same boat and stuck.

Best regards

Deepak


----------



## yogeshy (Dec 5, 2011)

Hello Seniors,

I guess this thread was stopped in between.
However, I would really like to know the answers of these questions since I am also one of those who are facing kind of similar problems regarding company reference letter with a statutory declaration while lodging an ACS application

my case:
I was working as a software Engg for four years in ABC organization. 
Three months before I switched my job to XYZ organization with a designation as Sr. Engg product development

Fortunately, when I left my previous job I made sure that I get a reference letter from the HR mentioning my roles and responsibilities as well as period of employement with them.

But, I cannot ask for such letter to my current employer and put my job at risk


What should I do? please help!

Thanks


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

any luck with the answers? I have a similar issue.


----------



## mashmate (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi,
Can anyone please help me in suggesting the Statutory Declaration Act name of India. I am trying to get a Stat declaration from India based on the format available in Australia.
Is there an Act name similar to 1959 in Australia? Please help!!


----------



## vbh (Mar 20, 2013)

I too have a same issue, looking for the third part statuary declaration format for india.


----------



## arvarg (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi guys

I am currently working in Dubai and is in the process of applying for an Australian PR. I am about to submit my certificates for assessment. I am also required to submit my syllabus and since I studied almost 10-12 years , it was impossible for me to get them. So I have decided to write down what I have completed n my grad and post grad studies. My agent who is in Australia tells me I need to submit a Statuatory declaration along with it . I have no idea how to go about it other than the fact that it is a legal doc. Should be signed on a stamp paper from India or By an Australian lawyer?? Please help . I have read above in the queries posted about getting it on the Indian stamp paper. Will this apply to me as well ?? Has anyone done this ?Thanks In advance.


----------



## Sowhard (Dec 25, 2015)

Dear all,
I am filing for vatassess as financial investment adviser, I have few doubts...
1. My company is not ready to job duties on company letter head so I am going ahead with statutory declaration (affidavit), should the affidavit be a self declaration or third party declaration (one of my colleges). 
2. How many payslips should I submit, all or only last 3 months
3. Can the resume be in any format or is there any precise format.

Reply's will be appreciated.


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

Sowhard said:


> Dear all,
> I am filing for vatassess as financial investment adviser, I have few doubts...
> 1. My company is not ready to job duties on company letter head so I am going ahead with statutory declaration (affidavit), should the affidavit be a self declaration or third party declaration (one of my colleges).
> 2. How many payslips should I submit, all or only last 3 months
> ...


Hi,

Following thread should be helpful:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...7-statutory-declaration-format-merged-59.html


----------



## Sowhard (Dec 25, 2015)

ciitbilal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Following thread should be helpful:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...7-statutory-declaration-format-merged-59.html


Thanks for your valuable reply


----------

